

In Rwanda, Building a “University in a Box” - sarika008
https://medium.com/bright/in-rwanda-building-a-university-in-a-box-a6202ff37aae

======
siscia
Rwanda is growing, is young and need capital and innovation.

If you are really into entrepreneurship, you want to make a whole lot of money
and have a significant impact to the world it is the place you want to be.

Way easier to build the next cool apps for millenias will be to make the next
big soap factory in Rwanda, can you bootstrap a soap factory ? Maybe... Will
you make a big impact on the local economy ? For sure.

Definitely not easier, but if you make 100$/hr with 5 hours of your work you
can buy 1 month of Rwanda worker time (I am being extremely conservative.)

Some data are here:
[http://www.globalpropertyguide.com/Africa/Rwanda/currency-
va...](http://www.globalpropertyguide.com/Africa/Rwanda/currency-value)

[http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/country_result.jsp?coun...](http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/country_result.jsp?country=Rwanda)

If you really want to look more deeply about the whole subject:
[http://www.rdb.rw/](http://www.rdb.rw/)

~~~
lmz
Sadly, with $500 you could buy 1 month of _my_ time...

~~~
boothead
Isn't $500 ~ 6M IDR about what you'd expect from a basic office job in
Indonesia? I would have expected that an IT job would be more. Your English
seems very good, have you tried consulting remotely?

~~~
lmz
That depends heavily on where you are. Near the capital yes. Away from it...
not so much.

------
visarga
I was sure all they needed was "general instructors" added to the MOOC mix to
make it work. Basically, educational coaches, not teachers. People need to
feel accountable to someone else in order to pull maximum motivation.

------
EGreg
The title makes me think of this:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7ffj8SHrbk0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7ffj8SHrbk0)

